# Tillyorn Raindrop



## Sarah0405 (10 January 2012)

Hello  I'm looking for a Miniature Shetland chestnut filly/mare. She is reg with SPSBS and is reg in the name of Julie Nunney, who I believe is from Tyersal stud but I'm unsure! 

I'm looking to see if I can find her as she is full sister to my 3yo, and would love to see pictures!


----------



## cally6008 (10 January 2012)

daft question - have you contacted tyersal stud and asked them if they know julie ?


----------



## Cuffey (10 January 2012)

Looks like you are right
http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....sal/8941580.Row_over_horses_straying_in_park/

 John Junior Wilcock runs a FB page for Tyersal Stud

Also they stand Appaloosa stallions--phone number in advert
http://www.appaloosa.org.uk/stallionguide.htm


----------



## Sarah0405 (11 January 2012)

Hi calley, yes I e-mailed them last night so hopefully they will reply to me. 

Hi Cuffey, I'll go have a look for their fb page couldn't find one for Julie though. I e-mailed them through their advert on Stallion's Direct but if I get no answer I'll give them a call.

Thanks for your help!


----------

